# Websites for jobs in India



## ericvoholo75 (Oct 3, 2019)

Hey!

I'm going to move to India and was wondering if somebody could recommend any job websites? I can do anything in the beginning so any information is welcome! Thank you!


----------



## MistyNight (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi
You can try with Naukri.com & Monsterindia.com

If you are an expat, I suggest you try LinkedIn.


----------

